# Any reasonably good Isis lightweight bottom bracket ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I got the American Classic and think it's a piece of junk. Brand new, I tighten it and it's not even turning regularly. Did I miss something ? Does anybody know of a reasonably good lightweight bottom bracket for ISIS ? 

Pierre


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Pierre said:


> I got the American Classic and think it's a piece of junk. Brand new, I tighten it and it's not even turning regularly. Did I miss something ? Does anybody know of a reasonably good lightweight bottom bracket for ISIS ?
> 
> Pierre


I'm not sure what you mean by "junk" and "reasonably good, lightweight". I have a FSA Platinum Pro Ti that has 6500 miles on it and works fine still. 187 grams supposedly but I've not weighed it. There should be actuals on the weight weenies database. $100 at excelsports.com


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i have the am classic and the bearings kind of died on me but Am classic took it back and sent me a new one. I think for a lot of reasons its one of the best options out there for the weight.


----------



## BarrySVT (Oct 28, 2005)

Check out Control Tech's new stuff. I have been using the carbon shelled ti spindle version on my mtb. No problems in past six months.
Scandium version is stupid light. Use only for tt's and special events!
(similer to Tokens models)


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I don't understand all the problems. Mine works fine! Insert, tighten the crap out of it and ride. Break it in, once mine broke in I actually got rid of the small bit of play that it had. Hope you get it working, how something is "junk" before you even ride it escapes me. It is junk to you once it breaks.

K


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Pierre said:


> I got the American Classic and think it's a piece of junk. Brand new, I tighten it and it's not even turning regularly. Did I miss something ? Does anybody know of a reasonably good lightweight bottom bracket for ISIS ?
> 
> Pierre


I have been running this one for about 500 miles. No Problems

Token ISIS


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I use the FSA Platinum Pro MegaQuad Ti BB without any problems. It is reasonably light at 172 grams and with quad bearings it should be pretty solid.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*I have the AC BB on two of my bike and no issues*

The Newest one was a little tight for the first few miles and spins freely now.
1st one has 2000 plus miles and my new build is now up to 350miles.

If you want to upgrade the bearing for the AC BB you can get Ceramic bearings
from Boca


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I second Flying!*

I'm using the same bottom bracket as Flying and its much smoother than the FSA Platinum Pro titanium it replaced. I bought AC bottom bracket twice and when I held them in my hands they just seemed so crappy. The Token is constructed much better and within a couple of grams of the AC.


----------

